# Help Need Advice



## StephenM (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I've been offered a Job in Dubai to start in January, its occured at the right time as the credit crunch here has just seen me being layed off from my current job.

I've been offered a job for 240,000 UAD Per Year, Thats including a housing allowance, full medical insurance and a few other perks, flights home ect...

I'm 26, i have very little outgoings and nothing really holding me back.

Questions i have are.

1. Are house shares normally done in Dubai?
2. I'm going to be working in Dubai World Trade Centre, where would you recommend as a base? I dont really want to get a car, but can if needed, is it really needed?
3. If there is no gym in the appartments are there normal gyms to become a member of?

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

StephenM said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been offered a Job in Dubai to start in January, its occured at the right time as the credit crunch here has just seen me being layed off from my current job.
> 
> ...


Hope the above answers help.

Also read the sticky about important information as that has lots of useful info

*ONE IMPORTANT THING!!!!*

You need to get your education docs notarised (by a solicitor) attested (in your own Embassy or FCO in UK *AND* the UAE embassy) in order to get a visa. It's coming up to Christmas so if you're in a western country (especially the UK) then do this as a matter of utmost urgency or it will result in much delay.

HTH


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

One very important thing:

Make sure you are informed of housing prices here.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, who are you working for at world trade center???


----------



## StephenM (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the replys!

CrazyMazy, thanks for the advice, especally on the qualifications, i never knew that...

Joao, I'm willing to rent a room for up to 7500 a month or if needed 110 for a studio/1 bed flat. I think that sounds about right.

I'm going to be working for a managment consultant called Bain & Company, its on the 16th Floor... I'm just waiting on a few answers such as hours, bonus, etc and then i can sign on the line. What do you do?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

were building the new dubai world trade centre


----------



## StephenM (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah Right, is that the new tallest building in the world? 

Anyone have any recommendations on Banks in Dubai?


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

If I were you I would move our as quick as you can. A large number of companies here in Dubai have imposed a moratorium on recruitment, I've even heard of some rescinding offers already made and even accepted.

Just my opinion but I think a single mid twenties guy could lead a pretty enjoyable lifestyle in Dubai on 240k. The market is already correcting itself in terms of rental costs.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, Stephen! As for getting a car, I think it's an absolute necessity here. I don't have one yet and I suffer a lot because of that... Regarding banks, Arab Bank and NBD are good but I'd recommend opening an account in the one that has branch in/close to your home/office.
Just curious: do you have a lot of working experience? Your offer seems to be great.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no but its near there...

p.s our company have retracted over 300 senior staff offers in the last 2 months, its crazy


----------



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

your offer sounds like my offer. I'm not moving until the end of Feb, but I was wondering if that as good enough for a 26 year old single person to live confortably. I guess it is!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

My view is if your a single guy...
Car - you could do it for 2K a month easy
Bills - I would say 1K a month would cover you (ie telecoms, water, elec etc)
Food - For a single guy, 1,200 a month
Going out - If you can do it on 1K a week - 4K a month
Then Rent - if you can share and pay 6K your fine

Thats 14,200, so say 15K a month...

Your getting 20K so thats 5K spare/saved/reserve...

You can easily live off it and if your good, could save a bit.......


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyone is talking about retractions - any particular job sectors (I know there is another post out there) but I have just signed a contract, had documents attested and put them forward for my company to apply for Visa. 

1. Is it true that the UAE labour Visa guys are stopping giving out Visas to Expats now? (or cutting down?) I heard that somewhere on this site 

2. The company owns retail, hotel, finance company, property, cinemas etc, they have reduced their hiring from 3 to 1 which I now have, and I have signed the contract, can they retract if its signed by both parties now??

Many thanks


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes they can still retract it if they so choose to do so....

hopefully you will be ok...

the not letting expats in is not true ..................yet


----------



## StephenM (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey again guys! 

Nuance, I am quite experienced but not overly, the reason I have been offered the job is because I have worked for the company before for a year and a half, 6 months in London and 1 Year in Johannesburg SA, being their only IT staff. So they have offered me this to do the same as I did in SA. 

I have now accepted the offer but there has been a small snag, but sure it’s easy to overcome, I know this company very well and know that they would not rescind the offer.... At least I hope  

I have not started the visa process yet, but having worked for them before i know that as soon as everything is ok'd it will all look very very quickly, its the waiting i hate!!!


----------



## ralphrau (Dec 6, 2008)

House shares are illegal. Villas are being inspected and multi-tenanted villa occupants face eviction. Solution is multi-tenanted apartment. AED 7,500 should get you an independent room in a 3 bed apartment. As long as it is not in the Burj (Tallest Tower) district. Search on dubizzle.com for shared apartments in Bur Dubai or Golden Sands Area or Mankhool or Sheikh Zayed Road or Satwa.

Public transport is Dubai's Achilles heel. Please budget AED 2-2500 for small car lease & gas.

That leaves you AED 10,000 to burn - assuming that saving is not an objective. You can have a great time burning AED 10k a month.

If you get charged AED 7,500 for one bedroom in a 3 bed you can be fairly sure the building will have its own gym and pool. Strongly recommend the rubberised running track around the nearby Al Safa park.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 23, 2008)

StephenM, thanks for the answer. Good luck with your move!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

ralphrau said:


> House shares are illegal. Villas are being inspected and multi-tenanted villa occupants face eviction. *Solution is multi-tenanted apartment*.


They've been doing inspections here at IC looking for multi-tenanted apartments. 3 times in the past 3 months inspectors have come by to see if there are more than 2 in a studio, 3 in a 1BR or more than 4 in a 2BR. RE agents don't want rent to be affordable and the authorities don't want you to share.


----------



## ralphrau (Dec 6, 2008)

Dear Desert Stranded,

By recommending multi tenanted apartment @ 7,500 per bedroom I was referring to one person per bedroom and certainly not more than two.


----------



## StephenM (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah to the shairing is not illegal, its just over sharing!?!???


----------

